# 22 KW Pumpe



## kolbendosierer (23 September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich werde bald zwei 22KW (43A) Pumpen (Stern-Dreieck) verkabeln müssen.
Laut Plan sind die Pumpen mit 7x10mm² angegeben. Da ich aber
einen längeren Leitungsweg von ca.> 50m habe wäre es doch 
wahrscheinlich sinnvoller den Querschnitt auf 16mm² zu erhöhen.

Was meint Ihr??

Danke vorab

Robert


----------



## Homer79 (23 September 2008)

Hallo,

kommt dann ja auch noch Verlegeart und Häufung dazu.
Sonst kannste das so machen.

Gruß


----------



## INST (23 September 2008)

Hallo,

auf den 1. Blick würde ich genau so denken. 
Als Faustformel bei über 30m Leitungslänge lieber ein Querschnitt höher bei gleicher Absicherung.

Um eine genaue Aussage machen zu können, musst Du die Leitung (Schleifenwiderstand /Netzinnenwiderstand)) ausmessen und Bewerten ob die vorgeschaltete Sicherung auch in der vorgeschriebenen Zeit auslöst.

Lang, lang ist es her .

Gruß
INST


----------



## o.s.t. (23 September 2008)

wenn du mit 6 Adern auf den Motor fährst, dann führt ja 1 Leiter nur den Sternstrom von 43 Amp., also ~25 Amp. Folglich müssen die Leiterquerschnitte nur auf die 25 Amp. ausgelegt werden. Da kommst du locker hin mit 10mm2, es würden auch 6mm2 reichen auch bei 50m kein Problem. 
Gemäss DIN VDE 0298-4/2003 in der ungünstigsten Verlegeart A2 (in wärmegedämmten Wänden) wären für 6mm2 Kabel immer noch 29 Amp. zulässig.

P.S. ich geh mal davon aus, dass DAS Kabel nicht für beide Motoren zusammen ist.

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## WL7001 (23 September 2008)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> P.S. ich geh mal davon aus, dass DAS Kabel nicht für beide Motoren zusammen ist.gruss, o.s.t.



Bis auf diesen Satz stimme ich ja zu, aber wie willst du denn in einem 7-adrigen Kabel zwei Motoren Stern-Dreieck schalten? *ROFL*

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## kolbendosierer (23 September 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten. Beide Pumpen werden mit 16mm² angefahren und jede Pumpe bekommt ihr eigenes Kabel.

Sicher is besser.

Danke nochmals für die Antworten.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Falcon4 (24 September 2008)

Ich persönlich denke auch das es besser ist mit den 16mm², sofern Auftraggeber/Cheffe das von den Kosten auch trägt 
Hatte nämlich in der letzten Firma eine 10kW Gebläse das mit gerade ausreichendem Leitungsquerschnitt angefahren wurde. Leitungslänge und Häufung wurde von dem damaligen Errichter nicht bedacht. Die Sicherungen flogen des öfteren ganz gerne mal raus und wir durften die Nacht heraus um eine Sicherung zu wechseln. Und es war auch eine wunderbare Zusatzheizung.


----------



## MSB (24 September 2008)

@Falcon4
Also vielleicht kapier ich ja jetzt irgendwas nicht,
aber was haben der Leitungsquerschnitt und Häufung usw. mit geflogenen Sicherungen zu tun?

Dann waren doch wohl eindeutig die Sicherungen zu klein ...

Ich kann 100A auch mit einem 1,5² übertragen, OK, Sicherlich nicht lange,
aber der Sicherung ist das ziemlich schnurzegal ...

Das mit der Heizung lass ich mir ja noch eingehen ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Falcon4 (26 September 2008)

Ich bin jetzt eigentlich eher von der Seite des Spannungsfalls rangegangen. Allerdings net gemessen sondern nur überlegt.
Das bei gleicher Leistung aber geringerer Spannung ein höherer Strom fliesst. Vielleicht auch nicht weit genug gedacht. 
Allerdings standen meine ich die Sicherungen zum Anlauf- und Betriebsstrom schon in einem guten Verhältniss. Ich kann das aber nicht mehr prüfen, da ich zwischenzeitlich die Fa. gewechselt habe.


----------



## Astralavista (27 September 2008)

Falcon4 schrieb:


> Das bei gleicher Leistung aber geringerer Spannung ein höherer Strom fliesst. Vielleicht auch nicht weit genug gedacht.



Das entspricht aber nicht dem ohmschen Gesetz! 
Stell dir mal vor was sonst passieren würde wenn du mal angenommen 1V an deine 22kW Pumpe anschliesst. Da würden ja laut deiner Überlegung sämtliche Kabel wegschmoren.
Es ist eher so das durch den kleineren Querschnitt des Kabels ein höherer Gesamtwiderstand entsteht --> Dadurch auch weniger Stromfluss als mit einem größer ausgelegten Kabel.


----------



## Falcon4 (27 September 2008)

Ich habe ja auch nie gesagt das ich diese Überlegungen ganz bis zum Ende durchdacht habe.
Es würde sonst ja auch kaum ein Sanftstarter funktionieren.


----------



## Falcon4 (27 September 2008)

Es ist aber insofern doch richtig wenn man das Pferd von hinten aufzäumt
Wäre der Querschnitt größer so hätten auch "stärkere" Sicherungen verwendet werden können, die den Anlaufstrom tragen können.
Der Wegüber den Spannungsfall war und ist kappes!


----------

